# Laynes - near Crown Point and Shuffledogs



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

One for you Leeds chaps.

Just spent the day in Leeds visiting eldest daughter and apart from wandering around the shops we popped to Laynes newest place just nect to the Old Tetley Brewery and opposite Crown Point....

Apparently only opened recently... situated in a trendy/industrial/workshoppy place.

A mix of Bar/Food & Coffee....

Good atmosphere and vibe - I was there early afternoon so all fairly family based.... a couple of parents with kids eating, a few couples with coffee/tea & cake and a few having a beer.

I think in the evenings it is more a youngsters hang out pre-&-post clubbing.

Only doing espresso based coffee at the moment but I had a couple of flat whites which were very nice...

After a bit more shopping we ended up at Shuffledogs which is run by Brewdogs....

A very wide range of beers and 3 or 4 Shuffle board "tables" in the basement.

The beer was very nice and I am shite at Shuffle board...

They were also advertising various coffees and brews - "We are as serious about our coffee as we are about our beer"...

Given they are really serious (and good) at beer the coffee should be worth a try (I had to run for a train so didn't have time to try it out).


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Laynes on the station approach is really good, is this a new venture from the same? Can't stand brewdog but I'm sure the coffee will be good.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> Laynes on the station approach is really good, is this a new venture from the same? Can't stand brewdog but I'm sure the coffee will be good.


So I am told.....

The Brewdog place had about 30 odd beers..... should find something you like


----------



## Gallant (Jul 3, 2015)

New place by Laynes is a part of Sheaf St. Cafeteria / Duke Studios, half Laynes half can and bottle bar (mostly a craft beer affair, with a small backbar of spirits and possibly a few beers on tap, I was in a rush whilst I was in). I think the Laynes side is open until just after most work places close up (though don't quote me on that), and the bar is open Friday and Saturday's until 'late' from what I've gathered from social media.

Big shuttered warehouse type building, they bang the shutters up when it's nice and sunny making nice and sunny inside, the beer garden around the back is a nice place to chill out in. I'll likely pop back at some point but it's the wrong side of town for me to be getting across to.


----------

